# single mother entitlements



## m.harty (23 Jan 2009)

hi,
I am a first year college student and have falllen pregnant. I wish to continue my studies next semester. I am going to be a single mother and i am just looking for what I am entitled to as my parents can not afford to support me and my child.


----------



## Dazzles (23 Jan 2009)

Firstly, congratulations to you on your news.  I am no expert on this but I think your best option would be to talk to someone at your college like a counsellor (no doubt there are others in similar situations).  They can also tell you what facilities are available for mums and babies in your particular college.  Your local citizens advise office can give you more detailed information on benefits and they are generally very helpful.  Sorry I don't have any more information for you but good on you for your plans to continue your education as a single mum and all the best for the future.


----------



## nesbitt (23 Jan 2009)

The citizens advice website gives well written very detailed information about Lone Parents Allowance and other Social Welfare Entitlements, how to apply etc. If you like you can also phone their helpline and ask an advisor.  There is a wealth of information available and assistance so please seek advice.


----------

